# El Capitan won't allow my PrintMaster 2011 to open.



## KatrinaP (Nov 4, 2015)

I've already tried Apple support and they were no help. I'm no techie so I really need advice because I use this program all the time.

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Did this previously run on OS X 10.10 (Yosemite)?
The PrintMaster support pages say version 2011 has issues with 10.7+

Do you have the latest update installed?
http://www.printmasterpacks.com/support/update

If you open the application */Applications/Utilities/Console* and look at the *All Messages* section.
If you now try to start PrintMaster 2011, you should see some messages displayed in Console. Copy and post those will help too.


----------

